# Giant rabbits



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

there were two of these today at a pet shop and they were kept in small hutches,is it true giant rabbits cannot be kept in hutches??

I was told this by someone thats keeps lots of bunnies,whats your views on this?

Kathryn. : victory:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

For a petshop, they would really need them in a hutch due to not being able to let them freeroam 24/7 with customers etc.

They get large though, so are suited to either a insulated shed etc or as house buns.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

This is Stumpy my giant bunny,he lives in a large dog crate and he has the run of the utility room in the day and the downstairs in the evening


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> This is Stumpy my giant bunny,he lives in a large dog crate and he has the run of the utility room in the day and the downstairs in the evening image


Aww bless what happend too his ear?? My sis has one and is getting another soon and they have her spair room at night but free roam the house allday!lol.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

IMO they shouldn't be kept in anything less then 16 sq ft for any period of time, unless traveling or just there whilst cage is being cleaned. And of course a few hours out daily as a rule.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

They can be kept in a hutch so long as the hutch is big enough to accommodate the Rabbit (ie long enough & high enough). It would need a secure area to exercise in too :2thumb:.


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

*hi*

They can be kept in a hutch so long as the hutch is big enough to accommodate the Rabbit (ie long enough & high enough). It would need a secure area to exercise in too :2thumb:.

No exercise area  Just enough too lye down,the hutches were only about 3ft long!!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

vogelport said:


> No exercise area  Just enough too lye down,the hutches were only about 3ft long!!



How old were they? It is very acceptable for a pet shop to have kits in smallish hutches as hopefully the Rabbits will be sold b4 they reach adult size :2thumb:. Pet shops hutches have to be a certain size as passed by the Animal Welfare act, so they wouldn't of been too small for them.


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

*hi*



corny girl said:


> How old were they? It is very acceptable for a pet shop to have kits in smallish hutches as hopefully the Rabbits will be sold b4 they reach adult size :2thumb:. Pet shops hutches have to be a certain size as passed by the Animal Welfare act, so they wouldn't of been too small for them.


 
The rabbits are nearly 1 year old and they are massive! And i mean massive!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

vogelport said:


> The rabbits are nearly 1 year old and they are massive! And i mean massive!



If the hutches were as small as you say then i would report the shop as they are breaking the law by not giving them enough space. If you can get pics this would help your claim too. I bet they were asking a ridiculous price for them too :gasp:. You can get a Conti for about £40-£50 maybe less from a breeder :2thumb:.


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

*Yes*



corny girl said:


> If the hutches were as small as you say then i would report the shop as they are breaking the law by not giving them enough space. If you can get pics this would help your claim too. I bet they were asking a ridiculous price for them too :gasp:. You can get a Conti for about £40-£50 maybe less from a breeder :2thumb:.


Im reporting it tomo,and they want £75 each for them! :gasp:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

£75 is good compared to some, just look at [email protected] they ask about £150 for a conti x :whip:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

vogelport said:


> Im reporting it tomo,and they want £75 each for them! :gasp:


£75 isn't that bad for some Giant breeds, but given the sounds of the pet shop, I doubt they're from a good breeder and are healthy and well bred!


----------



## temeraire (Nov 13, 2009)

Some rabbit welfare groups ask for a hutch size that is big enough for the rabbit to take at least 4 full hops from one end to the other. Which is no more than fair considering their size.

Contis and other giants (British G's old-style British Flemish, Giant Papillons and quite a few French Lops are BIG).... so you would need a hutch 8ft long... when you think these rabbits are at least 2ft long when sitting. And yes they also need time out for exercise.


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

*My*

sister gets hers from rescue centres they are free you just need to give them a donation,so i think thats brill on both parts ! :2thumb:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Currently my conti is in a large, 56", dog crate in the living room but she is out when we are in so that's almost all the time.
She's going back out when the wether fairs up againt hough as I've become allergic to her for some reason.
When she's out she is in a 6 x 2 x 2 hutch with a 6 x 4 run attached. She is also out in the garden in summer, not in the hutch and run, when we are int he house so again 90% of the time.
The hutch and run is for when we are out so on account of my OH rarely leaves the house she's only in it when we go to bed.


----------

